# Lane Cove River 8/9 July



## Peril

Don't forget there are some deep holes upstream from Figtree Bridge. Chance of a daytime jew at the turn of the tide. I'll have some big shads. Maybe drift with Dan's worm rig as well.


----------



## simond11

Hi guys
I am interested in Saturday, but my 13 year old, Alex, will be with me. Dave, are you ok if Alex comes with you on your double yak?
Thanks
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## simond11

Hi Paul
You kidding me?? The kid will need to be coerced into coming, seeing that his world revolves around computers and gaming, a concept I seem to be totally foreign to. Every now and then I push the envelope with him and get him to do some outdoor stuff. He reluctantly agrees to it then tells me he actually had a really good time. These teenagers today...I don't know!!!! :shock: 
Thanks Paul, let me know a time and place.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril

Saturday is good and Alex is welcome on board Peril. How about we aim for a 9am launch at Figtree Bridge?


----------



## simond11

Hi Dave
9am sounds great. Thank you so much for that. Will make sure Alex
brings a rod and not a computer...  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril

Red, most teenagers see the computer as a gaming device or as a communications medium. I know if I tried to get my kids to do any of the things you suggested they would baulk. Each of my kids has their own computer but none has shown any interest in using it constructively (in the narrow sense of the word), even though we have bought robotics kits with PC interfaces, design software, even games development software.

Interestingly, my son (almost 15) is still willing to come out fishing with me but views me as an obsessive (he's not stupid). He only wants to fish for a couple of hours at a time, whereas I hate going out for less than four.


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman

Hi guys,
Just wondering if I could tag along as well as I will be free Saturday morning - I was going to head out to Bobin Head again to target the salmon but Lane Cove river sounds good.
What time will you be there Paul?


----------



## JT

Gentlemen,

I would like to tag along also. Based upon my poorish result of last weekand I must be due a fish and especially as the Lane Cove River is on my backyard.

If you are all ok I look forward to seeing you.

JT


----------



## Peril

No problem John. See you tomorrow


----------



## MangoX

I might be able to make it 

gotta finish a couple of things, so hopefully see you on the water !!!

regards

Steve


----------

